# Call not allowed ! message on Nokia 6600



## Hackattack (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,
Nokia 6600 users please help me out, i cannot make outgoing call or send sms, this happens everyday for like 10-15 times, then i have to restart the phone, after restart it works but then again after sometimes this problem happens 
If i dial a number nothing happens. 

And when i press the left green button(call key) for a few secs I get a    *Call not allowed* *!* message.

What the problem with my phone ?


----------



## azzu (Sep 12, 2007)

This is the prob of symbians 
I think u should full format ur phone and mmc might be a virus or soft causing this pronlem
i used to get this problem but after completin a call 
aftr completin a call up to 5 mins no other call was not allowed i formatted it worked fine


----------



## almighty (Sep 12, 2007)

yup azzu is rite
format ur phone.... 
do u know the formatting process or code...???
* 3 call button and start
*#7370#
but remove ur memory card and charge ur cell full b4 format....
if u like to save ur sms.contacts or stuffs so make a backup before format


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

^^+1 *#7370# will solve all your problems.


----------



## azzu (Sep 12, 2007)

almighty i think he also should format his mmc ?/
wat do u think??


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2007)

I both soft and hard formatted the phone some 20 day ago, I also formatted my 256mb mmc card  before formatting the phone, scanned with nod32, no viruses were found, now what to do, 

Now only a few softwares installed, let me name them it might be the cause.
1. Fexplorer.
2. Fileman
3. TCPMP
4. Zipman
5. Rs60pro
6. Campro(whenever i use the campro,after exiting the battery shows only 1 bar, then rstrt)
7. Camcorder
8. Mstopwatch.

and SMS setting are change to save on mmc, nothing else configured after format.

Could it be a sim problem, sometimes after restart i dont get the signal bar, then i have to restart again.


----------



## azzu (Sep 12, 2007)

i said ALL symbian face this type of probs i too faced this probs sometime i used to threw my 6600
but say wat i told again and dont install any softs and then check if the prob presists we will try to fig it out but u must fromat agin
and i think u havnot formatted ur fone u fromatted ur MMc


----------



## almighty (Sep 12, 2007)

yup azzu 
mate format ur cell
and try to call after format without inserting mmc...
sometimes currupted mmc cause lots of trouble...
ya it wud b fine if u format ur mmc too but to check where the problem is
better try without mmc
and let us know


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok i will do as u guys say,  this time no softwares and mmc. 

Btw i formatted it with    * + 3 +green key + start earlier, I will do it again, 

How do i back up the sms ?? Last time i lost all messages.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 12, 2007)

Assuming you store messages in mmc,just plug the card in card reader and backup E:\System \Mail folder in PC to save your messages.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 20, 2007)

I full formmated holding *-3-greenkey-start and ran it without MMC for a week, now the same problem, did not change a single setting, only copied the contacts from sim, i think it's a problem with my handset or maybe sim.

I am thinking of giving it to the dealer for servicing.


----------



## almighty (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG 
mate then u must go to NPD service center 
it has may be some hardware fault now IMO


----------



## azzu (Sep 20, 2007)

ur rght ^^


----------

